

Humans are still evolving despite modern medicine. - amichail
http://www.physorg.com/news175185659.html

======
hristov
Ok I am going to get slammed for this, but it has to be said:

Women are evolving to be shorter AND heavier!!!?? WTH. This is a disaster. I
blame myself. I am not having sex with as many tall thin women as I should be.
This is definately a wake-up call.

